# Few questions on the skilled migrant visa of New Zealand



## HN20

Hi,

I am having below points required for a skilled migrant visa of New Zealand:
1. Age - 30 points
2. My Qualification - Masters(level 9) - 70 points
3. Work experience more than 10 years - 50 points
4. Work experience in absolute skill shortage - 15 points
5. My Wife Qualification - Masters (Level 7 - 8) - 10 points

I am getting 175 points in total. I am looking for a job-code Software Engineer(261313), which falls under the long-term skill shortage category.

I have below questions

Do I still need to write English Test (IELTS/PTE....etc.), if yes what score I need to target?
My partner also needs to write English Test if I count my wife qualification (10- Point), if yes what score I need to target?
A job offer is mandatory for the skilled migrant category visa?

Can you please let me know?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## guamer

HN20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am having below points required for a skilled migrant visa of New Zealand:
> 1. Age - 30 points
> 2. My Qualification - Masters(level 9) - 70 points
> 3. Work experience more than 10 years - 50 points
> 4. Work experience in absolute skill shortage - 15 points
> 5. My Wife Qualification - Masters (Level 7 - 8) - 10 points
> 
> I am getting 175 points in total. I am looking for a job-code Software Engineer(261313), which falls under the long-term skill shortage category.
> 
> I have below questions
> 
> Do I still need to write English Test (IELTS/PTE....etc.), if yes what score I need to target?
> My partner also needs to write English Test if I count my wife qualification (10- Point), if yes what score I need to target?
> A job offer is mandatory for the skilled migrant category visa?
> 
> Can you please let me know?
> Thanks in advance.



Yes to your English Test, wife is optional. Job offer is also required, but you are also considering that New Zealand borders have been closed with no defined plans to open right? That means even people who already have valid work visas aren't being allowed back in the country anytime soon?


----------



## escapedtonz

HN20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am having below points required for a skilled migrant visa of New Zealand:
> 1. Age - 30 points
> 2. My Qualification - Masters(level 9) - 70 points
> 3. Work experience more than 10 years - 50 points
> 4. Work experience in absolute skill shortage - 15 points
> 5. My Wife Qualification - Masters (Level 7 - 8) - 10 points
> 
> I am getting 175 points in total. I am looking for a job-code Software Engineer(261313), which falls under the long-term skill shortage category.
> 
> I have below questions
> 
> Do I still need to write English Test (IELTS/PTE....etc.), if yes what score I need to target?
> My partner also needs to write English Test if I count my wife qualification (10- Point), if yes what score I need to target?
> A job offer is mandatory for the skilled migrant category visa?
> 
> Can you please let me know?
> Thanks in advance.


1. Yes and the minimum overall score depends on the test type you take - I.e. if you go for IELTS you'll need to score minimum 6.5 overall. 
2. If you claim partner points they also have to meet the same English standards as the principal applicant. 
3. To be approved for SMRV, your EOI must have :-
(a) at least 160 points.
(b) points for either a permanent skilled job offer, prior skilled work experience in NZ or prior qualifying NZ study experience. 
The majority of applicants wont have any of the mandatory criteria as stated in (b) and the one that people are most likely to go for is the skilled job offer.
In answer to your question, a job offer is not necessary mandatory per say (as other criteria could be used instead) but for the majority of applicants from overseas who have never been to NZ then yes you will need a skilled job offer or this visa will never be approved.

If an applicant has minimum 160 points but without a skilled job offer, or NZ skilled work experience, or qualifying NZ study experience it may be possible INZ could offer a 12 month job search visa for the principal applicant only to allow that person entry into NZ in order to get the all important job offer. 

This is of course when border restrictions have been lifted.


----------



## HN20

escapedtonz said:


> 1. Yes and the minimum overall score depends on the test type you take - I.e. if you go for IELTS you'll need to score minimum 6.5 overall.
> 2. If you claim partner points they also have to meet the same English standards as the principal applicant.
> 3. To be approved for SMRV, your EOI must have :-
> (a) at least 160 points.
> (b) points for either a permanent skilled job offer, prior skilled work experience in NZ or prior qualifying NZ study experience.
> The majority of applicants wont have any of the mandatory criteria as stated in (b) and the one that people are most likely to go for is the skilled job offer.
> In answer to your question, a job offer is not necessary mandatory per say (as other criteria could be used instead) but for the majority of applicants from overseas who have never been to NZ then yes you will need a skilled job offer or this visa will never be approved.
> 
> If an applicant has minimum 160 points but without a skilled job offer, or NZ skilled work experience, or qualifying NZ study experience it may be possible INZ could offer a 12 month job search visa for the principal applicant only to allow that person entry into NZ in order to get the all important job offer.
> 
> This is of course when border restrictions have been lifted.


Hi... Thank you very much for the response.
1. Do I need to raise separate EOI for SMC under Job Search category visa? 
2. what is the feasibility of getting job (IT Sector) with SMC job search visa - Companies consider SMC Job search visa like SMC residence visa ?


----------



## escapedtonz

HN20 said:


> Hi... Thank you very much for the response.
> 1. Do I need to raise separate EOI for SMC under Job Search category visa?
> 2. what is the feasibility of getting job (IT Sector) with SMC job search visa - Companies consider SMC Job search visa like SMC residence visa ?


1. No. This is not possible. This job search visa isn't something you can apply for. It is offered at the discretion of INZ if the EOI has all the successful components to achieve approval but without a skilled job offer which (in your circumstances) is mandatory.
2. Very good. The job search visa would allow you to work in any (legal) job in any area of NZ. Employers may not possibly know the intricacies of the visa but you would be free to educate them and explain that offering you permanent job would allow you to complete the SMRV application.

All a moot point at the moment though as NZ borders are closed to all but permanent visa holders, citizens and those who are getting through as essential workers via the exception process.


----------



## HN20

Thank you very much for quick update.
Yes Agree borders are closed now, I want to know the feasibility and actual ground facts weather this category of visa option really works for me or not (with above points).
If the chances are good I want to make sure things ready from my side before borders restrictions removed.


----------



## saad.vohra

I have an ITA the link is not working to apply SMC online......wondering if anybody knows how to proceed further as there is noting you could find out where to apply for SMC residency


----------



## baskarkm

saad.vohra said:


> I have an ITA the link is not working to apply SMC online......wondering if anybody knows how to proceed further as there is noting you could find out where to apply for SMC residency


 This is the web site to apply for SMC visa Skilled Migrant Category Resident Visa application form


----------



## saad.vohra

Thanks Bro Its working


----------

